# Trial Lake



## MC75 (Jan 25, 2008)

Me, my Son and Dad fished trial friday. We started with spinners and rapalas didnt get a hit so we broke out the power bait and worms and with in minutes we all had our first fish. we ended up going through 1dozen worms and 4 bottles of power bait we probably caught 80 to 90 fish between the 3 of us most were your 10" to 13" rainbows and albinos. We did catch 3 nice fish a 16" 2lb albino, 15 1/2" 2lb rainbow, and a 17" 3lb brookie. If i can figure out how to make the pics smaller Ill post them. 
The lake had about 50 percent ice but it was melting fast. There was a snow drift keeping us from the parking lot so we just parked on the dirt road and walked up.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow congrats on all the fish, sounds like you guys got some big ones as well, especially the brookie! We headed up that way today as well, but didnt like the crowds so headed to another lake. You can edit pic sizes on your computer, or if you use an online photo server, like photo bucket, you can do it there as well. Personally I use photobucket, cant wait to see those pics!


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

That's great that you caught that many fish, I'm just concerned that if you kept that many fish you would be over your limit and the reason I say that is usually with bait fishing they swallow the bait and you can't release them without killing them unless you cut the line and re-rigged everytime. I just hope that you did that and didn't waste 80 or 90 fish.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

You can fish bait and release fish you just have to keep a tight line and keep the deep hooked ones. I agree that you cant release all fish on bait though. Lets see the pics!!!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

This is an ethics situation.

If an angler chooses to catch and release while fishing with bait, it's up to the angler to keep the fish that are going to die and stop fishing after they have reached their limit.
Some people do this while others release fish that they know will die.
Unfortunately our state laws allow this.

If a fish is hooked anywhere inside the fish except the mouth, you can simply cut your line and leave the hook in the fish.
This will give the fish a much greater chance to survive than reaching into the fish and removing the hook.

An ethical angler will either keep the fish or cut the line on a deep hooked fish.
Too bad all anglers don't see it that way.

Strawberry is a good example of this.
I have over heard people in boats complain that they just removed the hook from a fish that will now die and had to let it go because of the law.
If they would just cut the line instead of removing the hook, the fish would have a much better chance of surviving.

Some people won't sacrifice a hook to save the life of a fish.
I don't consider these people to be ethical anglers.


----------



## MC75 (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes i kept the injured ones. I only had one i had to cut the line. This is the reason i dont post some a-hole has to put in his two cents about ethics. keep 80 to 90 fish give me a f&^%ing break


----------



## EvenOlderFudd (Jun 18, 2008)

MC75. Yes sir, this crap goes on all the time. This person doesn't know you. Just an assumption that your one of the bad guys, Let it ride and blow it off!!


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

It's an unfortunate fact of most message boards that a guy can't enjoy a little success without someone bursting his balloon by getting up on their high horse.

Nice job getting all those fish. I too would love to see that Brookie.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Must be feeling guilty, otherwise wouldn't be so defensive


----------



## RUSSFISHING (Jun 11, 2008)

Glad you had a good time with your family. thats good fishing.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

MC75 said:


> Yes i kept the injured ones. I only had one i had to cut the line. This is the reason i dont post some a-hole has to put in his *two cents about ethics.* keep 80 to 90 fish give me a f&^%ing break


MC75....I really don't think anybody meant to place their ethic's on_ just_ you. Just bad timing and something that needs to be discussed. It was unfortunate you happened to be the 'victim' here.

That was an excellent report you posted !! A lot of people have been waiting for the Uinta's to open up and it _really_ was just what _we_ needed. Some of us don't get out as often as we would like to, so we do appreciate reading a report like yours. Your report covered everything a person would need to know... Good Report !!

Hope we can put this thread behind us and read more post about your fishing trips in the future !


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Kudos to you on the success, but what's so wrong with another sportsman making sure that you are doing your part to ensure that there are fish to catch next weekend? That's just being heads up about the situation, and its not like he accused you of killing all those fish, just commented that he hoped you had been responsible. Don't get defensive, just explain how you did the right thing.


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

I think I represent a large number of people who are reading here but not posting here when I say that discussions like this may hurt people's feelings because they think they are being personally attacked, but they are very educational for the rest of us. I for one had never heard of cutting a line if the fish is hooked deep. 

I’m also very new to fishing and have had more trips without fish than with fish, by a good margin. If I was out somewhere and just started catching fish like crazy it would be pretty exciting for me because it’s never happened to me before. I know I’m not supposed to keep 90 fish, but I didn’t know before coming here that bait would usually cause a greater chance of killing the fish or that cutting the line would give the fish a better chance. 

This site has been a fantastic resource for me as I try to learn how to fish and how to teach my 6yo son how to fish.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 to .45's comments keep up the posts MC!



Gameface said:


> (posts like this)...are very educational for the rest of us. I for one had never heard of cutting a line if the fish is hooked deep.


Loved your post Gameface, and that's really what the forums are supposed to be about. Helping others out with good information.

Hooking mortality takes place in all types of fishing and for many reasons. It's always good to be educated about these things no matter what methods you employ.

-Because bait fishing can involve a hook being swallowed more readily into the throat (or deeper) mortality is generally higher with bait. You can reduce this by tending your rod carefully and being selective about which fish you release. I've seen all kinds of studies on bait hooking mortality and rates vary because there are so many factors. The lowest I've ever seen when releasing bait-caught trout is about 7%. Deep hooked fish die much more often, as high as 75% of the time, but cutting the line does increase the chances of survival.
-Any fish that is hooked in the eye, gills, or that is bleeding does not stand a good chance of surviving no matter what method was used.
-Warm water holds less oxygen in the surface layers. As the summer wears on, and surface temps climb above the high 60's, trout have a very hard time recovering from the stress of being caught (again regardless of method). As the water warms up, it's very important to use tackle that allows you to land and release the fish quickly and minimize stress.
-Avoid or minimize handling a fish you plan to release. If you can release it while still in the water so much the better. Damaging the delicate mucus coating of a fish by putting it on dry ground or in a harsh nylon net will greatly decrease chances of survival. The same thing goes for squeezing a fish. A "touchless" release is best using pliers to grab the hook, and if a net must be used then a cotton or rubber net bag will go easy on the coating.

The same precautions should be taken by all anglers, and a fish with poor survival chances should be kept as long as it's legal to do so.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Man i cant wait to get up there, thats my favorite area to fish.


----------

